# GHRP-6 / Mod GRF (1-29) Dosing



## theCaptn' (Mar 23, 2012)

Found a site that has the above or GHRP-2/Mod GRF (1-29) combo for a reasonable price.

What is the dosing protocol for these? Added say 4 weeks into a 12 week lean bulk cycle, is it still worth running?

GYCH!


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 23, 2012)

Ya bro its always worth running that kind of combo.Researching with 100 mcgs 3x a day is the recommended dose.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 23, 2012)

100mcg x 3 For the GHRP and the Mod GRF? Whats the difference btw the GHRP 2 and 6?


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 23, 2012)

I'd go 200mcg on the ghrp 2 or 6, and 100mcgs on the mod grf.


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 23, 2012)

cap, I think this will explain things a little for you:



*Ghrp-2* Is more potent than GHRP-6 and Ipramorelin,  GHRP-2 has a      stronger effect on prolactin and Cortisol at all dosing  levels    rising   to the high normal range. It has minimal Gastric affects,  and    should   not cause stomach discomfort or major hunger pains like its      counterpart  GHRP-6, an effective dose of GHRP-2 is the same as all      GHRP’s @ 1mcg  per 2.2lbs of body weight, most users however dose at  the     saturation  dose which is 100mcg. With GHRP-2 you do not need to    cycle   off, as your  body will not desensitize to the compound.

*Hexarelin* is just as strong as GHRP-2 but affects  Prolactin, and      Cortisol at much higher levels, Hexarelin has been shown  to      desensitize no matter the dose, and no matter the length of time  used,      and can happen at any moment, If this does happen, stopping use  for  a     8-10 day period will allow your body to utilize the compound once      more.  Hexarelin does affect gastric mobility and can cause stomach       discomfort in users. Saturation dose is 100mcg

*Ipamorelin* is as potent as GHRP-6 , and does not  affect      prolactin or cortisol at any dose. Ipramorelin does not  desensitize,      and use can be on going, without losing effect. Ipamorelin  does not      cause any gastric issues, and will not increase hunger to the  point  of     pain. Out of the 4 GHRP’s Ipamorelin is the safest, and has the    least    amount of sides than any of the GHRP’s on the market today,    however,    GHRP-2 and Hexarelin are the most potent form of GHRP.    Saturation  dose   is 100mcg

*GHRP-6 *is as potent as Ipamorelin, and does not  affect prolactin      and cortisol under doses of 100mcg, but only affects  these  hormones     minimally above 100mcg, GHRP-6 does affect stomach, and   can cause   major   stomach discomfort in some users, It also increase   Appetite   greatly,   and normally within 30 min after administration,  Most  use   GHRP-6 to   bulk with because of the increase in appetite.  Saturation    Dose is   100mcg

*Mod-Grf(1-29)* Or more commonly known as CJC-1295 W/O  Dac, ( but      really isn’t lol ) Is a GHRH (Growth Hormone Releasing  Hormone)   Taken    alone will be as effective as drinking your Test E, ( not    effective )    but when combined with a GHRP it nullifies the presence   of    Somatostatin  which would halt a GH pulse. Think of Mof-Grf as an      Amplifier, it  takes the GH pulsed caused by GHRP’s and Amplifies  its     effect making  the GH pulse received even greater. All the while   turning    “off” the  presence of Somatostatin and allowing a high GH   pulse.   Getting  Modified  GRF is important because regular GRF such  as  cjc-1293   degrades  very  rapidly once injected, and the end result  is  a 4%   usability,  Modified  GRF is Tetra Substituted. Because of 4   amino acid   substitutions  it will  not rapidly metabolize in plasma   and will make   its way to the   pituitary where it will affect growth   hormone release,   and the end   result is a 90% plus usability in the   blood stream.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 23, 2012)

Saturation dose is actually 1mcg/kg of body weight.  For most of us, 100 is close.  Using more does increase the benefit, but the benefit is decreased with anything over saturation.  For example, if you use 200MCG you may only get 100mcg worth of results.  As far as I know, exact numbers are not known, just know you get less out of it when you exceed saturation.  I personally like running 200 GHRH 2 and 100 CJC1295 no DAC.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 23, 2012)

thanks for the posts Gents.

carbs around the time of dosing blunts GH release . . . true?


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 23, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> thanks for the posts Gents.
> 
> carbs around the time of dosing blunts GH release . . . true?



True.

And fats as well.

Try not to eat 20-30mins after pinning and preferably have a meal high in protein low in carbs and fats.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 23, 2012)

These boys got you covered.  I'm late to the party.  I crank them up a little lately.. 400-600mcg's of GHRP and 100mcg's of ghrh 3x per day.  I'm enjoying the befefits of the higher dose quite nicely, but it gets expensive.


----------



## njc (Mar 23, 2012)

Id run it longer than the 8 weeks you had planned.  Just like synthetic GH they have anti-catabolic properties INVALUABLE to a successful recovery.  Personally, I like to dose 5 or 6 times per day during cycle and then continue running it past PCT at 2 or 3 times per day for however long I can afford it.


----------



## njc (Mar 23, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> True.
> 
> And fats as well.
> 
> Try not to eat 20-30mins after pinning and preferably have a meal high in protein low in carbs and fats.




Id like to add to this that you should not eat any carbs or fat 2 hours before dosing as well if you can help it.

Make sure that your doses are spread out AT LEAST 3 hours apart.


----------



## Paul101 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Hi*



returnofthdragon said:


> Saturation dose is actually 1mcg/kg of body weight.  For most of us, 100 is close.  Using more does increase the benefit, but the benefit is decreased with anything over saturation.  For example, if you use 200MCG you may only get 100mcg worth of results.  As far as I know, exact numbers are not known, just know you get less out of it when you exceed saturation.  I personally like running 200 GHRH 2 and 100 CJC1295 no DAC.


Hey mate, im new to this, i have been going to the gym for some time and im not seeing the results i want fast enough, i've heard of these peptides, one in particular being mod grf(1-29), i dont really know how its used but pretty sure it burns fat and makes muscle very fast, im about to buy 2mg from southern research companies, before i do, would you please tell me very simply a little about it?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 12, 2013)

Paul101 said:


> Hey mate, im new to this, i have been going to the gym for some time and im not seeing the results i want fast enough, i've heard of these peptides, one in particular being mod grf(1-29), i dont really know how its used but pretty sure it burns fat and makes muscle very fast, im about to buy 2mg from southern research companies, before i do, would you please tell me very simply a little about it?



Did you read the southern research website?


----------



## Paul101 (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes, but i dont actually know much about them so i didnt understand most of it, i was told by a personal trainer if i did an 8 week course of peptides i would notice a big difference, but that is all he said


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 12, 2013)

Did you're personal trainer used to coach Essenden?


----------



## WillUSA (Jun 3, 2013)

Hello!
New here and to peptides. Trying to get back after ACL surgery, a ruptured plantar and lose fat for my trip to the Tetons. This site seems active with good advice so i joined.
I am not good at math!
I have some mod grf 2 mg and ipa 5 mg. I am using the peptide dosage calculator. I reconstituted with 1 CC bac water. I am using a 3/10-30 unit syringe.
If i did the calculator right i should draw to the bold 5 tick line-5 iu's of the mod grf and 2 ticks-2 iu's, of the IPA?  
Every time i figure it out, i read something and it throws me off. Any help will be appreciated.
I have some GHRP-2 i plan to pin after workouts with the other two in the morning than before bed.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 5, 2013)

WillUSA said:


> Hello!
> New here and to peptides. Trying to get back after ACL surgery, a ruptured plantar and lose fat for my trip to the Tetons. This site seems active with good advice so i joined.
> I am not good at math!
> I have some mod grf 2 mg and ipa 5 mg. I am using the peptide dosage calculator. I reconstituted with 1 CC bac water. I am using a 3/10-30 unit syringe.
> ...


Ok.. the syringe doesn't change anything.. the amount of BAC is what makes all the difference.. You are using 1cc bac to recon 2000mcg (2mg) of Mod GRF.  So that's 200mcg per 10iu's on the syringe... and 500mcg per 10iu's on the Ipam.  From here.. you should be able to break it down for your desired dosage.. which you did not provide.


----------



## WillUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Ok.. the syringe doesn't change anything.. the amount of BAC is what makes all the difference.. You are using 1cc bac to recon 2000mcg (2mg) of Mod GRF.  So that's 200mcg per 10iu's on the syringe... and 500mcg per 10iu's on the Ipam.  From here.. you should be able to break it down for your desired dosage.. which you did not provide.



The recommended dose is 100mcg of both for saturation so that is what i was going for.  
So according to my math 100mcg of Mod would be 5 IU's and around 2 IU's of Ipam. That is what the calculator told me as well so i must have done it right.
Thank you.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 6, 2013)

WillUSA said:


> The recommended dose is 100mcg of both for saturation so that is what i was going for.
> So according to my math 100mcg of Mod would be 5 IU's and around 2 IU's of Ipam. That is what the calculator told me as well so i must have done it right.
> Thank you.


You got it brother!!  Hope you enjoy your research!!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jun 6, 2013)

You do have to be careful with different syringes.  I have switched back and forth between 1ml and .5ml.  Their tick marks measure different amounts.


----------



## Jenie (Jun 13, 2013)

Do you think this for 10 weeks stacked with clen for 4-6 would be good for fatloss?


----------



## WillUSA (Jul 13, 2013)

Update.
Went from 220 to 189lbs since i posted. Keeping muscle tone, knee feels stronger and i recovered from a bad reaction to a spinal epidural pretty quick and though my legs felt a bit weak, stamina was good. That wouldnt have happened before. It usually takes me a while to get back and even after a week being out it would be like starting all over again.
Ordered from SRC. Was going well. Orders arrived fast. Than they didnt. I called they said they were "out of stock." The site did not show anything out of stock.Got an email asking in detail why i was ordering from them. I answered with a plausible reply.  Next day my order was canceled. They will not return any emails. 
Knock at my door next?
Moving on to P.P.


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Jul 13, 2013)

*Got questions? We've got Answers!
All About Peptides* is your *#1 Resource Guide* for Peptide and Research Chemicals.
Our Goal is to provide You with Accurate and Comprehensive Information for all your Peptide and Research Chemical needs!
Come check us out!​


​


----------



## jc969 (Nov 5, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> thanks for the posts Gents.
> 
> carbs around the time of dosing blunts GH release . . . true?



Yes, as will caffeine. Caffeine cause the release of insulin, as well as cortisol. I like to get my morning coffee and a 0 carb meal over with about and hour before dosing my ipamorelin or mod grf 1,29. Large amounts of fats will blunt the effects, but some fat is fine. The coffee is great because it will drop you BG. That creates a more favorable environment for GH production/secretion.

Even a large protein only meal can blunt the effects. Any ghrelin agonist depends on not secreting leptin. You stretch your stomach, leptin turns off the ghrelin.

My apologies if this was stated earlier in the thread, but GHRP2, GHRP 6, and hexarelin all cause pituitary desensitization. The CJCs, ipamorelin, MK 677 do not.

I run my CJC 1295+ DAC once per week. Ipamorelin every morning, and mod grf 1-29 every three days. The mod GRF remains stable in plasma for a decent amount of time, so I use it that way. I sometimes change this protocol in favor of using MK 677 once per night. I'm not willing to dose it more often than that. 

Be careful combining some of these components. The lethargy is fucking insane! I mean debilitating, at times. So, watch for lethargy with all of these compounds.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 8, 2018)

Dose 3 or 4 times per day during a cycle is must be okay for me!


----------



## jc969 (Jan 9, 2018)

Derek Wilson said:


> Dose 3 or 4 times per day during a cycle is must be okay for me!


Not only do you have zero command of the English language, but you have absolutely no idea what you're doing! Do you even know what an active half life is? If you knew about MK 677, you wouldn't dose that often, and waste A LOT of peptides.


----------



## mikephilip (Jan 14, 2018)

For example usages are 100 mcg of Mod GRF 1-29 taken at the same time as 100 mcg of GHRP-6 or ipamorelin. Such dosings will provide at least as much GH release as for example 300 mcg of either of these GHRP products taken alone.


----------



## jc969 (Jun 13, 2018)

Way to completely desensitize your pituitary gland, too. Especially using GHRP6! There's no way dosing that often could work anyway. Every time you secrete insulin you blunt the effects of those peptides. That includes the consumption of carbs or caffeine. My god, do some research!!!


----------

